# Furniture Refinishing and Restoration



## andy6601 (Aug 23, 2011)

I was curious as to how many lumber jocks do refinishing as part of their business. I have been doing it a lot lately not as a legit business but I did some for my wife and next thing you know other pieces of furniture start showing up in my garage. I have to say that I kind of enjoy it, although it can be a little boring at times. It is not as sexy as making furniture but I have learned a lot on how furniture is made, just by studying the pieces that I have refinished. Anyway I was curious.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Andy, I was doing refinishing long before I got into woodworking and still enjoy doing it today. As you mentioned it is a great way to find out about the construction of the piece. But it can be rather exciting at times as well. I have found many diamonds hidden beneath layers of paint and finishes that are blackened and alligatored.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I refinished for 12 years as a second business, in the Poconos. The stories I could tell. For me, it's either refinishing or something else because refinishing has its own set of problems with the chemicals, and you'll find if you don't throttle it back now, you'll be doing a lot more refinishing and a lot less building in the coming months, once people see your results.
The worst one for me was we used to have a set of antique dealers we could get into their "stashes", and pick out unrefinished pieces. We found this spindle rocker with a one-piece rolled seat, so we grabbed it. Seven coats of who-knows-what came off, and we put a fine, pecan semi-gloss finish on it and sold it for a nice profit. Couple months later, the new owner called me all excited, they had seen the identical rocker in New England, touring one of those homes that used to belong to some Continental Congressman and sea-faring captain, and it was worth thousands and thousands. I think we got $375 for it….


----------



## andy6601 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, I kind of figured it was its own little off shoot of woodworking, I guess if you do woodworking for a living and you can refinish stuff or starve I guess it could be a good alternative. But I can see where Tennessee says you can get peigon holed into it and not ever be able to make furniture, good stuff!


----------

